# Tear stain problems



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

About a year ago, Hanzo had terrible tear stain problems but he has now no more these problems. (As you see from the pics I am attaching at maltesetalk forums, you can compare his pics - I try to attach his pics but I don't know how!). I am so glad that his health is even better too.  

Just go to maltesetalk forums and you'll find titled "Cure the tear stain problems" dated 13.04.2008


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Are you going to tell us what you did? I know I would love to know.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, share with us here rather than asking us to join another forum
to see your information.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> Yes, share with us here rather than asking us to join another forum
> to see your information. [/B]


The info isn't on the other forum either. Just says the same thing, only has pics.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry for the trouble I cause you all  I hope you all can see the pics I posted in the maltese talk forums so you can see the difference. Unforunatley I didn't succeed to post the pics here. Anyway I would be happy to share you my experiences. I will copy and paste the same texts here:


"I'd be please of course to share my secret. I did my research on APPLE CIDER VINEGAR and did try it on Hanzo. I must say there are many factors that we should consider. What I notice is Hanzo had these problems before due to his kibbles which may cause him to had this problems. I am sure there are some factors which cause these problems. After long research, I only feed him with homemade cooking food which is much healtier. I pour 1 to 1 1/2 teaspoons of APPLE CIDER VINEGAR into 2 cups of distilled water for Hanzo. Make sure that the bowl is always clean. For more information about APPLE CIDER VINEGAR , please read this site :

http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/acvinegar.html

For his homemade cooking food, I only use human grade good such as chickens, turkeys, zucchinis, parsley, brown rice, carrots, flaxseeds, sunflower seeds, white cheese, eggs. I also pour a teaspoon of mixed canola, flaxseed, olive and wheat germ oil into his food because they are good sources of Omega 3 and 6. From my experiences, I see Hanzo and Kenzo (my yorkshire) coat becomes more shiny and glossy. I give him sometimes chicken's kidney, heart and gizzard. Eggs are very nutrious. 

So, in my opinion it is the best to prepare your dog with homemade cooking food. If you should give them dog food, choose the human grade dog food. Based on my experiences, I notice that Hanzo's tear stain is gone. 

Remember to keep his eyes as dry as possible. I use no more tear stains by Show Tech to clean his eyes. Recently I notice his eyes tend to be dry and even if there are tears, they are usually dry, so you simply just pull them out from the contour of his eyes.

I am sure that there are many other solutions but these are my personal experiences and I would like to share them with all of you. Hope this information can be helpful. It takes time to achieve the result, so we should be patient. 

If you have some more questions, please do not hesitate to ask me. I'd be happy to answer."


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I have been putting apple cidar vinegar in my pups water for about 3 weeks now. I forgot for a couple of days and bam tear stains. I do agree that it helps alot. I also have not seen any fleas or ticks, and we spend alot of time outside.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I have been putting apple cidar vinegar in my pups water for about 3 weeks now. I forgot for a couple of days and bam tear stains. I do agree that it helps alot. I also have not seen any fleas or ticks, and we spend alot of time outside.[/B]


Interesting! It doesn't effect the taste of the water? I'd be afraid Ollie would stop drinking...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Your pictures really show a big difference - he is beautiful! Glad that the remedy worked for you.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563707
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it does affect the "taste" of the water (yes, I tried drinking some BEFORE I gave it to the fluffs)........but they do get use to it and you would never know it was in the water the way my three drink it! I also read that it helps with the digestive tract!


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563707
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it will change the taste of the water but don't worry about it. Ollie will drink it when she is really thristy and when she uses to it, she will not bother with it anymore like my Hanzo does.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> Your pictures really show a big difference - he is beautiful! Glad that the remedy worked for you.[/B]


Thank you  Yes I am very glad that the remedy worked for Hanzo. Plus he only eats homemade food. He prefers it than his kibbles btw.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh yes btw I am curious about how you all feed your babies. Do you feed them homemade cooked food also ? If not, which kibbled do you feed them?


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Btw today is Hanzo's 7th birthday  he received something special for his birthday


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Apple cidar vinegar is supposed to work for alot of things. Including prevent fleas and ticks. My dogs don't have any problem drinking it, I started out with only 1/8 th of a teaspoon and worked my way up every couple of days. They have never had a problem. I am not saying that it made max's tear stains disappear, it hasn't, but I haven't noticed any staining since I started him on this. (like I said one weekend we were really busy and I didn't worry about it, he had more tear stains by the next day.) The vinegar is supposed to clear up the bacteria that causes the staining. That is what I have read anyways.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

> Oh yes btw I am curious about how you all feed your babies. Do you feed them homemade cooked food also ? If not, which kibbled do you feed them?[/B]


I've been feeding mine a home-prepared diet for about 4 years, and it cleared up their tear stains within a few months. I also give them apple cider vinegar. Even if it doesn't work for everyone with tear stains, it's still good for their overall health.

BTW, Happy Birthday Hanzo!!! He's such a beautiful boy!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so excited to try the apple vinegar, and stop using angel eyes. I can't believe this is the first time this has been talked about on this forum, and no one has mentioned this before. Everyone that I know only seems to know about an antibotic being the only thing to clear up tear staining. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Wow. It does sound like it ACV does a wonderful job for alot of issues, even in humans!

My only question would be one that was brought up fairly extensively at the link you provided. According to numerous people on there, the ACV is so acidic that it causes problems with the tooth enamel. Wouldn't that be a problem with the fluffs who don't brush their teeth after each ingestion of the ACV water?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Wow. It does sound like it ACV does a wonderful job for alot of issues, even in humans!
> 
> My only question would be one that was brought up fairly extensively at the link you provided. According to numerous people on there, the ACV is so acidic that it causes problems with the tooth enamel. Wouldn't that be a problem with the fluffs who don't brush their teeth after each ingestion of the ACV water?[/B]



That's a valid point, but I am going to try one drop in Nikki's water and see what happens. I don't think one drop is enough to cause an enamel problem. But I don't know that for sure. Raw ACV is so good for many things I really want to try it on Nikki. I'll monitor her teeth.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563801
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hanzo thanks you for your greeting and compliment. It means a lot for him


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> Wow. It does sound like it ACV does a wonderful job for alot of issues, even in humans!
> 
> My only question would be one that was brought up fairly extensively at the link you provided. According to numerous people on there, the ACV is so acidic that it causes problems with the tooth enamel. Wouldn't that be a problem with the fluffs who don't brush their teeth after each ingestion of the ACV water?[/B]


No. I won't be a problem as long as you don't put too much ACV. On the contrary, ACV is good for carries or tartar problems. It can help to reduce carries or tartars. As I mentioned before, I only put 1 to 1 1/2 teaspoons on 2 cups of distilled water. The other thing you should pay attention is to avoid feeding your baby dried dog food coz the kibbles I feeded to Hanzo before for some reason caused him having terrible tear stains. THe other thing you should clean his eyes regularly. I from time to time drop in his eyes 2 to 3 drops "No more tear stains by Show Tech" after I finish cleaning his eyes. To tell you the truth, after his tear stains was gone, I don't clean his eyes on regular basis anymore because his tears become dried and I only pull out the dried things around his eyes. I used to brush his eyes with cornstarch cause it can help to keep his eyes dried. Just pay attention that the cornstrch doesn't go inside in his eyes. 

I hope this can be helpful for you. I'm very happy if this can also work for your baby.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> I am so excited to try the apple vinegar, and stop using angel eyes. I can't believe this is the first time this has been talked about on this forum, and no one has mentioned this before. Everyone that I know only seems to know about an antibotic being the only thing to clear up tear staining. Thanks for sharing this.[/B]


You're welcome Cloey70. I am glad that I can be helpful to you. Btw, Could you please tell me about angel eyes? Doesn't it work for your baby? You should remember also that I achieved the result not only because of ACV but also some other things like giving Hanzo homemade cooked food, keeping his eyes as clean and dry as possible. I didn't feed him with dried dog food anymore but only cooked for him. 

Should you have any question, please do not hesitate to ask me. We can share our information also coz I can learn something from you too.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> Wow. It does sound like it ACV does a wonderful job for alot of issues, even in humans!
> 
> My only question would be one that was brought up fairly extensively at the link you provided. According to numerous people on there, the ACV is so acidic that it causes problems with the tooth enamel. Wouldn't that be a problem with the fluffs who don't brush their teeth after each ingestion of the ACV water?[/B]


Oh yes I forgot to mention that everytime I bath Hanzo (I bath him once a week or every 10 days but it depends on how dirty he is. Since I want to keep Hanzo has his show coat, so I must bath him whenever he is very dirty otherwise his coat will become dull and break or matted) I also brush his teeth.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

I just added 2 pics of Hanzo. One is after his tear stain treatment and the other one is before his tear stain treatment. So you can see the differences. Just have a look at my gallery. Thank you for visiting my gallery.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> I just added 2 pics of Hanzo. One is after his tear stain treatment and the other one is before his tear stain treatment. So you can see the differences. Just have a look at my gallery. Thank you for visiting my gallery.[/B]



Wow what a difference!!! Hanzo is beatiful!


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=566556
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! He is one of the happiest malteses in the world  Glad that he is cured from his tear stain problems.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Btw, I forget to mention that Hanzo teeth are in better conditions too. He had terrible caries and tartar last year. I then took him to the vet to have his teeth cleaned. He has no more caries and tartar problem too (he has his teeth cleaned before but he had caries and tartar in just 6 or 7 months - I guess this is because of the kibbles I gave him - no more kibble for him from now on).


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

> Btw, I forget to mention that Hanzo teeth are in better conditions too. He had terrible caries and tartar last year. I then took him to the vet to have his teeth cleaned. He has no more caries and tartar problem too (he has his teeth cleaned before but he had caries and tartar in just 6 or 7 months - I guess this is because of the kibbles I gave him - no more kibble for him from now on).[/B]


Susie and Sadie's teeth have definitely stayed cleaner since they've been on a home-cooked diet, too. 

I love your pictures of Hanzo! He's adorable with or without tear stains! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is very handsome. That is a remarkable difference. I tried Apple Cider Vinegar and it did not do one thing to help the tear staining. I am very glad that you have had such success with it.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> He is very handsome. That is a remarkable difference. I tried Apple Cider Vinegar and it did not do one thing to help the tear staining. I am very glad that you have had such success with it.[/B]


Thank you.
I'm sorry it didn't work for you. 

The result Hanzo got is the combination of AVC, home-cooked food plus clean his eyes on regular basis and I always tr to keep his eyes as dry as possible by brushing his eyes with corn starch.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I am so excited to try the apple vinegar, and stop using angel eyes. I can't believe this is the first time this has been talked about on this forum, and no one has mentioned this before. Everyone that I know only seems to know about an antibotic being the only thing to clear up tear staining. Thanks for sharing this.[/B]



It has actually been talked about before.....I'm remembering a topic 2yrs ago. Right about the time I had gotten Gracie. 

I tried it for a month or so....with zero results. After I switched foods is when the tear stains subsided.  I guess different things work for different dogs.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563873
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!! As soon as I got Nemo off Nutro they stopped..It was the beet pulp, Im telling ya :biggrin:


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Could you give me some of the recipes that you make for your pup? Or do you just feed him boiled chicken and foods like that or do you have actual recipe that you make for him? Thanks


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> Could you give me some of the recipes that you make for your pup? Or do you just feed him boiled chicken and foods like that or do you have actual recipe that you make for him? Thanks[/B]


The recipe is very simple. 500 grams chicken (boil it), the broth of the chicken can be used to cook brown rice (125 - 250 grams), 250 grams cubed carrot, 250 grams cubed zucchini. Take out all the chicken bones, boil the rice and then add the chicken meat (small pieces), add the carrot and zucchini as well in the rice (do not need to cook the carrot and zucchini). I also add parsley (it's good to cast tick or fleas away - I don't use garlic coz it's not good for him). I serve hanzo 3 spoon twice a day. I put in several boxes (or plastic bags - what I don't need I put them in the freezer). One box can provide him 2 days food. The recipe will be enough for 5 days or maximun 1 week. When I serve the food, I warm it and then I add a tea spoon of flaxseed and sunflower seed (powder) coz they are good for their coat due to their Omega 3 and 6 (do not microwave them coz they should be served cold). If you can find flaxseed, olive, sunflower and germ oil, you can also add 1 teaspoon of the oil. 

From time to time I give them also chicken gizzards and hearts and sometimes livers. 

Hope this can help you.


----------

